# My first planted tank. Please help



## bigehugedome (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello! I have never had real plants in my tanks and I’m kind of confused and would like some of your wonderful advice!

First off, i have a 29 gallon tank. i don’t want to go crazy with the plants and have a tank that’s all green like some of the members here have (don’t take it as an insult, the tanks are beautiful, I’m just trying to have a pretty tank without having to spend a lot). 

There will be fish in my tank, but not sure what yet. And my LSF has a lot of plants, so selection should not be a problem, just rather seek some advice here on the forums rather than some of those young kids at the store

So if anyone has any ideas on some nice plants please let me know!


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

I won't tell you or anyone what plants to buy, since I think your choice - whatever you choose - will be great so long as you stick to true aquatic plants. Make sure you *buy only true aquatic plants*. Other plants that look pretty submerged in water might look good for a few weeks or maybe even a month, but after a while, if they are not true aquatics, they will rot and die and might leave your tank with a mess.

*Use a good substrate for good plant growth.* You don't need to spend a lot of money on substrate either.

Other than those two pieces of advice, for the best success, *choose plants that will pair off well with your fish and your lighting.* I don't know what fish or what type of light you have, so I can't provide specifics.


----------



## SeverumGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

Agreed..ask questions and do research on what fish you are thinking about getting. There are plenty of fish that like to use live plants as snacks or like to uproot them and move them if they get large enough. No sense in spending money on plants if you get fish that will kill them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

you could do 2- 30 inch t5 ho lights, and stick with plants like cryptcoryne's, ferns, anbunius(spelling?) and use black diamond, or soil master select from john deer, and use root tabs...


----------

